
Ask HN: Ways that financial institutions store ledgers and transactions? - except
I saw a talk mentioning the use of append-only transactions in a NoSQL database however I was wondering if there was a different way that is more widely used in industry.
======
throwaway1312
[https://www.advent.com/solutions/geneva-for-hedge-
funds/](https://www.advent.com/solutions/geneva-for-hedge-funds/)

Stores ledgers and transactions of any instrument: currencies, stocks, bonds,
etc.

It's developed over the past 30 years, requires financial operations staff to
operate. It has a server and client, has an API available.

It's expensive to run for startups and hard to transition out of once you use
it.

------
enjoyyourlife
Blockchain

~~~
giantg2
I believe Symbiont is one of the companies creating/marketing this.

